# Simrad go9 xse help?



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m new to using a simrad. We had one installed on our new sea pro 219 due to everybody loving them. We know absolutely nothing about how to read the unit for bottom or fish. Navigation we have under control. Any tips or links to tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Josh


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Lots of practice. I have dual NSS Evo2's and it is a learning curve for sure. I play with them every trip and learn something new. I figured out how to record my sounder recently. I can't wait to try it out.


----------

